# Reverse light wiring



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey all, just wanted to post up a wiring quickie for anyone whos going to put reverse lights on their truck.

I couldn't deside if i wanted just an on/off set up or a set up where the reverse spot lights would come on with the reverse lights. So i said hey I want both!

So heres a simple way to wire it up incase anyone can't deside what they want or if you just don't know how, figured i'd help.

Need a relay for one, and an on/off/on switch. Run your power and ground to the relay like normal, run the power from the relay to the lights like normal, now take your trigger wire and run it to the center post of the switch (the constant post, what would normally get power constantly). Then run a constant or ignitioned power wire to one of the side posts on the switch, and run a signal wire from your reverse harness to the other post.

Basicly, you just run the switch backwards. So now when you flip it to one on, it turns the lights on, switch it off in the center, or switch it the other way so they only come on when your reverse lights are on.

Hope that helps if anyone is interested in the info :waving:


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

thanks Kurt I've been thinking of running some just on- off but it looks like i may go this way


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

heres a quickie diagram i drew. It's not great but shows it alittle better than just describing. The relay isn't drawn the way it should be wired, too tired and cold to think of the order of the wires.


----------



## TubedYota (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool thanks  I have to hook up some lights and i was wondering how to do it that way


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

relay pins

85- ground 
86- positive power from switch
87 - positive power from battery
30 - common - to light post

87a , (only on 5 pin relays) would not be used in this case. 87a provides a conntection from it , to pin 30 .... while the relay is OFF.......... 87 provides a connection to pin 30 while the relay is ON


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Kurt,since you know how to do it now, take a ride down to my shop and hook up my truck.


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

lol, i got 4 people that want me to do their trucks. its pretty easy, took me about an hour cus im picky about wiring, it has to be nice and neat.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

So are you using a 3 or 4 post relay according to your diagram...????


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

4 post. It's just a std relay you can get at any auto parts store for like fog lights or whatever.

I mounted it under the hood because no one could get me a relay with a weathertight plug.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Don't forget to fuse the positive wire from the battery.


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

This is how I did mine with a light to remind me that I left them on. LOL
Chris


----------

